# DT collars



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

Any experiences, good or bad, with DT collars, especially pro series?


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

*EDT 302*

I have the two dog model EDT and like it quite well. Never had any trouble with it at all, land and water. I use it more for hunting than training. I also have a Tri-tronics 500 Pro for comparison.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

I have the EZT Plus 1000 one dog and think it's great. Never had any problems, the batteries hold a charge forever (both the collar and remote are rechargable) and the range has never been an issue. Even with the stubby antenna (it comes with two).

Granted I've only had it about a year, but I haven't had a single problem with it. My only regret is that I wish I would have bought the two dog model.


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Question about the DT products, because I have never used one or had a chance to mess around with them... If you orginanlly bought a one dog system and let's say six months to a year down the road you were in need of a two dog system what can you do? Can you buy another receiver collar and add it to the remote you have or do you have to swap remotes? How would that work. I am just curious.

Thanks,


----------

